# Fuel tank from Junk



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

made a fuel tank from scrap at work--not too hard or awesome but it fits--the guy is Oscale and is the only guy that survived the big "sell off" of 2001 









the ladder is from an engine cooling shroud.


----------

